# Donations???



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

In 2009 we started out like most yard haunters, with a few homemade tombstones and some store bought skulls. We had a blast! and enjoyed all the smiling faces and compliments from our neighbors and the community. so we spent the next 10 months collecting spooky junk at thrift stores and garage sales!! We had collected enough stuff to attempt a walk through!!
we built a witch out of recycled materials,tried our hands at paper mache, stuffed zombies, and experimented with Great Stuff-guts.

then end of September 2010 one of our 6 year old twins was diagnosed with type 1 (juvenile) Diabetes  

We only had a month left to prepare our haunt, while adjusting to a New lifestyle. But we realized now more than ever "the show must go on" Halloween is not only about the haunt but the candy--which our child could no longer eat- it would make him very sick very fast. We have to make this holiday enjoyable for him this year and every year after!!

My question? would it be tacky to ask for donations at our 2011 haunt, if we donated proceeds to Childrens Miracle Network or JDRF

entrance would be free,as it always has been. We are from a very small town my son is the only child at his school with this condition and I would use the opportunity to raise awareness.... but is a donation box tasteful?


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I have been into haunting for a long time, home haunt. We considered donations for our local food pantry. But this would mean getting the word out before the haunt started. Not many people carry food around on Halloween night with their kids. This would be similar for your situation. You would need to get the word out that you are accepting donations for CMN or JDRF as most people, at least me, don't carry cash on Halloween.

Also not sure how to do this but maybe a sign saying admission is still free to the haunt, donation or not.
If you are from a very small town any money you raise would be a great charitable contribution, but don't be discouraged if it turns out to be a small amount of money. I don't know how many people you pull through but just say 200 people and 50% donate between $1-$5 you would bring in a few hundred. Again I don't know the size of your community or the generosity of the area, just pulling numbers from the air.

Your best bet would be signage during construction, flyers maybe, word of mouth, facebook posts, etc saying that your are doing a charity drive for one of the charities you mentioned. I think that would give you the most exposure to help your cause and bring in the crowd to the haunt.

Good luck with it, and hope your son and family adjust.
-PB


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't think so...Just remember that the haunt is free and "donations are gladly accepted" ..Personally I would go with JDRF and explain the back story . I almost hate to say it but pass out healthy treats . I know that then makes you the house with "those kind of treats" but the again you "have a really cool haunt so who cares" Just be carefull not to use the name of what ever charity you decide to support to prominantly with out their permision. They may not wish to be identified with any particular haunt ....You know how that goes ,it may upset some of their lager supporters ...Bottm line to me though... do your hant, have fun, and support a charity that is very important to you...Oh and have lots of fun .


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's not "tacky" at all to have a donation box for charity. Make sure you promote the fact that the funds raised go to the charity. 

Approach the Childrens Miracle Network or JDRF about the possibility of banners or signage that will help promote your haunt and in turn, hopefully raise more money for them.

Last year, Rocky Mountain Terror partnered with Rocky Mountain Cancer Centers Foundation. You might and to contact Chris about the success of his donations.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's easy to do! I wanted to make sure our charity yard haunt didn't look like I was simply gonna tkae the money & run, so I went to a local sign shop, showed them pics of my haunt & asked if they could make and donate or give me a deal on a stiff plastic yard sign (like a political/election sign) that I could use for multiple years. (I didn't want a banner due to our high winds in October). They didn't bat an eye & said they would donate it- they designed it, took the logo from my charity & put it on & put OFFICIAL DONATION SITE OCTOBER 31ST on it, along with a few pumpkins & "sign donated by XXX" on the bottom. White sign, black text with orange pumpkins. It looks great! I then asked my charity to write me a note saying I was an official donation site, which I displayed. You will be amazed at how many people donate, and how many people thank you & share their stories/why they are donating. Its very cool. Good luck!

PS- putting the sign up a week or so early= more donations. I also staple a poster to my tree for a week after 'Ween, stating how much was collected & thanking the community. Then, the next year, I get another official donation site letter that also sez how much was donated the previous year. No one has ever really read the letter- I guess they know I'm not a scammer due to the nice sign I have.  I have it up more in case some boob calls the cops or something.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Our first year was strictly by donation. Some people gave generously and others not so. Believe it or not we collected a great amount for our charity.

Good luck and I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for your input. we thought about it last year..as the diagnosis was constantly on our minds, but we did not want to come across as Tacky. Debbie5 & Propboy a sign a week before is a great idea, I had better get an awesome deal on one...My brother in law is a graphic designer in the sign/advertising business!!!! he mostly does vehichle wraps but i'm sure he'd be more than willing to support a cause so important to us.
Hauntiholic thanks for the reminder to ask the organization-- I would not want to unintenionaly offend the charity. I'll definately get ahold of the chris at Rocky mountain terror. Are they located in the Denver area? we're not to far away.. SW Kansas


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i've been toying with the idea of a charity donation for my yard haunt too. i was thinking that since the yard haunt is called Misty Moon Orphanage, that i could take up charity donations for the local children's shelters or even March Of Dimes. it would be cool to use my talents to benefit others. 

i know i have months to decide for sure.


----------

